
Show HN: WikiMentions – Discover books/people/videos mentioned by great people - maxds
https://wikimentions.com/
======
maxds
WikiMentions lets you discover books/people/videos mentioned by great people.
It’s a graph of mentions where people mention other people/books/videos in
books/videos. Also it’s a wiki so anyone can add content. We already have
around 2200 books and 1250 videos of 980 people. You can add content without
signing up. You only need to sign up to edit or delete something.

We are team of 2 working on this full time for the past 6 months. Feedback is
highly appreciated. Thanks!

